# My budgie comes on my finger but jumps off right away



## FriendlyRaisin (Jan 17, 2017)

My budgie comes on my finger but jumps off right away, is there any way to stop them from doing this?


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

FriendlyRaisin said:


> My budgie comes on my finger but jumps off right away, is there any way to stop them from doing this?


In my experience, & keep in mind I've only had one budgie, I found that over time and as I became bonded with my budgie ( & this just takes time and building trust & spending time with my bird ) ...the more interested and the more comfortable he was to stay on my hand.

How long have you had your budgie?

You can also talk calmly & nicely to your bird, & maybe also use a treat such as millet to use positive reinforcement to let your bird know that your hand is a good place.


----------



## FriendlyRaisin (Jan 17, 2017)

We had them for 5 months now


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

It can take a long time for your bird to feel complete trust. My last bird was ten when she died and until her last eighteen months hated been touched. 

If you bird actually sits on your finger that's ace, give loads of positive reenforcement and hopefully given time they will say a bit longer.
Good luck xx


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, it sounds like your budgie is still unsure, which is normal  Be sure to proceed only at his/her pace to ensure that they are comfortable with you.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I agree with previous posts, my budgie will only sit in my hand if I offer him seed...:biggrin1:


----------

